

Show HN: Tise – Easily sell on Facebook - axelfran
https://tiseit.com

======
axelnaess
Are there any other comments? Obviously feel free to check out the iOS app as
well:
[https://itunes.apple.com/no/app/tise/id948050708?l=nb&mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/no/app/tise/id948050708?l=nb&mt=8)

------
no_gravity
Looks beautiful. But it does not tell me what it does.

~~~
axelnaess
Thanks. That's obviously and enormously important point you're making, and
we'll make some improvements right away.

To enlighten the discussion, Tise is a service to create online classifieds
that can be posted on Facebook. The idea is then to use it as a tool to post
on various "Buy / Sell / Swap" groups on Facebook.

In my opinion it can be compared to how Instaweather built on Instagram.

------
Irishsteve
Looks nice. Hello from Finn :-)

~~~
axelnaess
Thanks! Hi, Finn! :)

